# Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?



## Bebel (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe schon von Anfang an ein Problem mit den Unterwasserpflanzen.

Bisherige Versuche mit __ Wasserpest (scheint eine Delikatesse zu sein), __ Hornkraut, Aufrechter __ Merk und __ Tausendblatt haben nicht funktioniert. 
Tannenwedel müssen sich Anfang Frühjahr (wenn die Fische noch nicht so viel Hunger haben) beeilen an die Oberfläche zu kommen, denn nur dann haben sie eine Chance - unter Wasser sind die Pflanzenstiele bald nackt gefressen.
Kammlaichkraut wird zwar von den Fischen in Ruhe gelassen, kümmert aber auch nur so vor sich hin, einzig das Krause __ Laichkraut scheint von den Fischen verschont zu bleiben und sich einigermaßen wohl zu fühlen.

Hat vielleicht jemand noch eine Idee oder gute Erfahrungen mit Unterwasserpflanzen die für einen Teich mit Fischbesatz geeignet sind?
Wer hat zum Beispiel Erfahrungen mit dem glänzenden Laichkraut?

LG Bebel


----------



## Doc (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Zufüttern hilft auch gegen anfressen. Ich habe __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest etc., aber selbst die KOIs naschen nicht


----------



## Goldi2009 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Bebel,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Letzten Herbst wurde der Teich erweitert, dieses Frühjahr neu bepflanzt. Fast alles wird gefressen. Die wunderschöne __ Wasserfeder, der __ Wasserstern, die __ Papageienfeder, die Tannenwedel - alles aufgefressen!  Einzig __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut überleben. Über Tipps was man sonst noch so pflanzen könnte würde ich mich also ebenfalls sehr freuen!


----------



## Sveni (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Bebel,

hatte von Anfang an das gleiche Problem.
__ Wasserpest, Tannenwedel und auch __ Froschbiss werden knadenlos vernichtet.
Selbst junge Seerosenblätter werden ab und an angeknabbert.
Füttere, je nach Temperatur, bis zur 5 mal in Mengen, die in ca. 10 min vertilgt werden.
Eine Lösung habe ich leider auch nicht.
Die Rasselbande wühlt und frisst ohne Gnade!
Selbst die kleinen Koi von 10 cm Größe sind schon richtige Wühlmause!

Hab mich aus diesen Gründen dann irgendwann mehr um meinen Filter und dessen Wirkungsweise gekümmert.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Bebel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hi

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das mit dem häufigen Füttern vielleicht funktioniert, habe aber die Befürchtung, dass sich das auf die Wasserqualität nicht so gut auswirkt und das Algenwachstum gefördert wird (die werden von den Fischen leider nicht angerührt - schön wärs ). Außerdem befürchte ich, wenn ich die zuviel füttere regulieren die Fische ihren Nachwuchs nicht genügend .

Die __ Papageienfeder funktioniert bei mir ganz gut - aber eher im flachen Wasser. 

Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und Co in einem Extrabecken vorziehe um dann soviele Pflanzen in den Teich zu schmeißen, dass die Fische mit dem Fressen nicht mehr hinterherkommen.
Die Frage ist, wie bekomme ich in einem solchen Becken die Pflanzen am schnellsten zum Wuchern und wieviele Pflanzen brauche ich als Ausgangsbasis um noch dieses Jahr Erfolg zu haben.

Ach ja - hat keiner Erfahrung mit glänzendem __ Laichkraut?

LG Bebel


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Bebel.

Wie wäre denn ein Bereich (Becken, abgegrenzte Zone), welcher in den Kreislauf eingebunden ist, in den die Fische aber nicht rein kommen?

So sparst Du Dir das Umsetzen der Pflanzen und Nährstoffe könnten sie dem Wasser gleichzeitig auch noch entziehen.


----------



## Limnos (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hi

Welche Fische habt ihr denn in euren Teichen? Ich habe bisher nicht beobachten können, dass  die Wasserpflanzen weniger werden, eher im Gegenteil. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## anlu (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Elodea canadensis und Myriophyllum Scabratum muss auch eine Delikatesse sein. Wir haben auch schon öfters probiert. Im Bündel gebunden und rein ins Wasser und damit ist es aus. Die Pflanzen werden nie mehr gesichtet. Überall wuchert, nur bei uns verschwindet 
Wir haben nur Goldfische, Karpfen und __ Moderlieschen. 
Gefüttert wird auch, also liegt nicht an Hunger!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldi2009 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Annett,

ich bin zwar nicht Bebel, habe aber Deinen Versuch, einen Teil des Pflanzbereiches abzugrenzen schon probiert. Dort wimmelte es auf einmal vor Kaulquappen. Da ich keine Froschüberpopulation wollte, habe ich die Abtrennung entfernt und die Goldfische haben den Bestand minimiert. Natürlich auch wieder die Pflanzen...

Ich füttere so gut wie gar nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich damit anfangen. :?


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Anne.

So eine Froschpopulation regelt sich von ganz alleine nach unten. Auch ohne Fische. Ich würde die Absperrung deshalb stehen lassen/wieder aufbauen. 

Bei uns ist beispielsweise nicht eine __ Wechselkröte groß geworden und auch junge __ Molche habe ich nur minimal gesehen. Dabei habe ich gar keine Fische! Die Jungtiere haben sooo viele natürliche Feinde - innerhalb und außerhalb des Wassers. In einer geschützten Ecke könnten die sich allesamt besser entwickeln. 
Und wenn es doch mal zu viele __ Frösche für den Teich werden sollten, dann wandern die auch ab (zu Nachbars ).
Bei uns sind unterdessen über 10 Frösche am Teich und alle sind selbst zugewandert. Aber Kaulquappen gab es bisher noch keine einzige.


----------



## Bebel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

@Wolfgang
Ich habe Goldies, __ Shubunkin, Orfen, __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und einen Sonnenbarsch im Teich. Für das Abgrasen sind wohl hauptsächlich die Goldies und Shubunkin verantwortlich. Ich habe jedoch auch schon gesehen wie die Orfen sich um frisch eingeworfene __ Wasserpest geprügelt haben.

@Annett
Welche sinnvollen Möglichkeiten gibt es bei einem bestehenden Teich einen Bereich abzugrenzen? Mir fallen dazu höchstens aufgeschichtete Ziegelsteine ein. Ich habe allerdings auch schon überlegt die Pflanzen in einem geschlossenen Korb zu versenken, weiß nur nicht ob sie dann noch genügend Licht bekommen - sieht auch nicht besonders hübsch aus.
Der Vorteil einer Abgrenzung wäre auch, dass Frosch- und Krötenquappen endlich auch im Teich eine Überlebenschance hätten. Bis jetzt werden immer diejenigen die sich bis in den Filter verirrt haben in den Miniteich umgesiedelt - dort entwickeln Sie sich super - im Teich überlebt glaube ich keine __ Quappe.


Gibts Meinungen zu meiner Idee, die Pflanzen außerhalb des Teicheszu züchten und dann in so großer Zahl einzusetzen, dass die Fische mit dem Fressen nicht mehr so schnell nachkommen. 

Ich denke um Wasserpest in großen Mengen zu züchten brauche ich ein nicht zu tiefes Gefäß z.B. Zementkübel in dem sich das Wasser schnell erwärmt und nährstoffreiche Erde und dann hoffen, dass die Wasserpest schneller ist als die Fadenalgen.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Aufzucht von Wasserpest?

LG Bebel


----------



## ONYX (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hi 

Meine Goldis knabbern zum Glück die Seerosen und das Schilf net an. Bekomme allerdings in 1 bis 2 Tagen meine Pflanzen (Hornblatt, Hahnenfuss, Seekanne und Wasserpest). Ich hoffe, dass die Goldis nicht in Versuchung geraten. 

LG


----------



## tobi16 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

oh, ja, hatte Tannenwedel eingesetzt- da wir __ Graskarpfen haben- null Chance.
Habe jetzt eine neue Pflanzung (verschiedene Arten) in einem Korb, dem ich einem Käfig  aus Hasenstall- Draht oben aufgesetzt habe. 
Ist wahrscheinlich verzinkt. 
Ob das dem Wasser schadet weiß ich nicht, aber die Fische kommen jedenfalls da erstmal nicht ran.


----------



## Goldi2009 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

@ Annett:

Meine __ Frösche wandern nicht aus. Kommen alle vom Nachbarn, da dort schon alles überfüllt ist. :evil Zwei Teiche ohne irgendwelche Fressfeinde... Ich lass die Gitter besser weg.  Lieber öfter mal Pflanzen nachkaufen.


----------



## Limnos (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hi

In meinem Wintergartenteich hatte ich anfangs jede Menge Wassserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Wassernabel, Seerose und Riesenvallisnerien. Als die Fische (Kois und Goldfische) größer wurden, aber auch durch Abgabe verringerte sich alles bis auf Vallisnerienund Seerose. Wenn ich händevoll __ Wasserlinsen reinwerfe, sind die nach 2 Tagen restlos weg. Draußen habe ich keine Probleme mit den Unterwasserpflanzen, aber auch einen geringeren Besatz mit Karauschen und Goldfischen. Dafür sorgt schon der __ Reiher.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hi,

__ Weißer Amur bekommt alle Teichpflanzen klein

Karpfen fressen oder spielen auch den Großteil der Unterwasserpflanzen in einem für sie normalerweise viel zu kleinen Teichen kaputt. Bzw. sorgen die durch ihr gründeln für Ablagerungen von Mulm auf den feinen Blättern was die Pflanzen nicht vertragen und deswegen absterben

Goldfische fressen zwar auch mal Grünzeug, aber meißt eher die ungeliebten __ Wasserlinsen
(an anderes gingen meine "weißen Wale" im alten Teich nicht dran)

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hi

__ Graskarpfen habe ich Gott sei Dank nicht im Teich. Dann wäre er wohl schon komplett kahl gefressen. 

Die Goldfische fressen jedoch alles was weich genug ist, um sich mundgerechte Stückchen abzuzupfen. Selbst die Tannenwedel müssen sich im Frühjahr beeilen den Kopf über Wasser zu strecken, denn sobald es warm wird kriegen die Fische Hunger und dann ist nichts mehr vor ihnen sicher. Auch die Tannenwedel sind dann unter Wasser kahl gefressen, nur über Wasser sehen sie gut aus.

Meist kann sich auch ein Stückchen __ Wasserpest bis in den Winter retten und hat im frühen Frühjahr noch die Chance ein wenig zu wachsen - aber wie schon gesagt, das ist vorbei sobald es wärmer wird und die Fische wieder Appetit bekommen.

Tatsächlich kommt auch noch dazu, dass die Fische ständig Mulm aufwirbeln, der sich auf die Unterwasserpflanzen legt - so hat auch das __ Hornkraut schlechte Karten.

Was sich zur Zeit scheinbar etabliert und nicht gefressen wird ist das krause __ Laichkraut und das __ Tausendblatt (welche Sorte auch immer das war).

So - ich habe nun erneut Wasserpest, Hornkraut und (glänzendes) Laichkraut bestellt und werde versuchen es in einem Extrabecken erst mal zu päppeln und zu mästen bis es groß und stark ist. 
Hab die Frage schon einmal weiter oben gestellt, wie bekomme ich das mit dem "mästen" am besten hin, ohne dabei gleichzeitig jede Menge Algen zu züchten?

LG Bebel


----------



## Bebel (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hi

Gestern sind meine Pflanzen angekommen, habe zwei __ Wasserpest, ein __ Hornkraut und ein glänzendes __ Laichkraut in ein kleines separates Becken (Zementkübel) gegeben. eine Wasserpest zwei Hornkraut und ein __ glänzendes Laichkraut in den Teich.

Heute waren Wasserpest und glänzendes Laichkraut im Teich schon vertilgt, nur das Hornkraut hat überlebt.

Hoffe das sich die Wasserpest und das Laichkraut im kleinen Becken gut vermehren - dann kann ich die Fische ab und zu mit einer "Delikatesse" füttern. 

Falls das mit der Nachzucht im kleinen Becken funktioniert, werde ich die "Mutterpflanzen" erst zum Winter hin in den großen Teich umsiedeln, wenn die Fische nicht mehr so viel Hunger haben.

Als Bodengrund im kleinen Becken habe ich jetzt ein Gemisch aus Lava, Muttererde (vom Maulwurfshügel), Sand und etwas Bentonit. Mal sehen wie den Pflanzen das bekommt.

LG Bebel


----------



## Sveni (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Bebel,

da wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück für die nächste Saison.
Ich hab´s aufgegeben! Alles vernichtet!!

Als Grünfutter sind mir die Pflanzen zu schade.
Da gibt´s lieber für 39 Cent einen Salatkopf.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Bebel (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hi Sveni

Salat mag meine Goldibande auch gerne und der wächst sogar völlig Giftfrei in meinem Garten. 

Ich habe aber mal gelesen, dass __ Wasserpest besonders gesund für Fische sein soll - darum werde ich versuchen welche für meine Fische zu züchten - ich hoffe es klappt.

LG Bebel


----------



## SusiS. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo,

wir haben als Unterwasserpflanzen ebenso Tannenwedel und __ Hornkraut, aber da fressen keine Fische dran. Noch nicht mal an den kleinen Flecken Tannenwedel die sich hier und da in Ufernähe ausbilden, da spielt höchstens die Brut drin verstecken oder die Fische  stehen dort Kopfüber und suchen nach Futter.

Fischen wir Blätter aus dem Teich oder was da sonst so ab und an hineinfällt, sortiere ich das ganze und werfe die einzelnen Teile von Tannenwedel und Hornkraut einfach wieder ins Wasser die werden sich schon irgendwo  anklammern, aber das sich nun der Fischbestand darüber hermacht, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Die nehmen noch nicht mal den Salat den ich ihnen geben habe, den konnte ich wieder rausfischen. Dafür stürzen sie sich die blöd auf die Schirmchen der Pusteblume/Löwenzahn 

Gefüttert werden die Fische höchstens 1x in der Woche, nur um zu sehen ob alle da sind. Sie sollen sich aus dem Teich ernähren und da wir ab und an Brut drin haben, scheinen alle satt zu werden, denn mehr Brut als der Teich hergibt wird es hoffentlich nicht geben. Ansonsten kann ich die Fische beobachten, sie folgen mir rund um den Teich, wenn ich diesen abgehe 

Wobei, ich hätte so gerne __ Wasserlinsen,. aber die verschwinden bei uns recht schnell wieder, genauso wie der __ Wassersalat vor sich hin mickert und damit diese alle wachsen müsste ein mehr an Nährstoffe eingebracht werden, was wiederum andere Problem hervorrufen könnte, dass lassen wir mal lieber, zum Wohle des Teiches und seiner Bewohner 

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## Bebel (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo

So, jetzt ist im Teich auch das __ Hornkraut fast komplett verschwunden.

Im Miniteich geht es allen Pflanzen scheinbar sehr gut (werden ja auch nicht gefressen). Das Wasser hat laut Test auch mehr Gesamt- und Karbonathärte als der Teich, mal sehen wie sie sich weiter entwickeln.  

Hab heute lauter kleine __ Schnecken im Miniteich entdeckt, sehen aus wie kleine Posthörnchen. Würde mich über diese Pflanzenbeigabe sehr freuen. Mal abwarten wie sie sich entwickeln.

LG Bebel


----------



## Teicher (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Bebel,
Ich möchte gern wissen was du für Fische hast.  Bei mir sind's:Bitterlinge, Goldies,
Gründlinge Moderlischen,uuund __ Stichlinge.  Sind alle leider nicht so gefräsig.  In Ihren (die Fische) bereich wachsen Seerosen, Krebsscheren, __ Froschbiss, Leichkraut, __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, Schactelhalm, Tannenwedel, Vergissmeinnicht, und einiges andere wo ich kein name kenn.  Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre ich sooo froh wenn von mir die Pflanzen a bissel zurück gehalten würden.
Wahrscheins hat jeder sein plage.
'Tach noch,
Jimmy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Meine __ Wasserpest hatte ich in ein kleines Töpfchen gepflanzt und versenkt - nach 3 Tagen alles ratzekahl weggefressen.


----------



## Bebel (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Jimmy

Meine Uferbepflanzung und auch einige andere Pflanzen funktionieren ganz gut im Teich. Nur die Unterwasserpflanzen haben keine Chance.

     

Den Teich haben wir 2008 fertiggestellt, am Anfang, als die Fische noch klein waren, gab es auch kein so großes Problem mit "Fraßschäden". Mein Besatz besteht aus Gold-und Blauorfen (die fressen nur von der __ Wasserpest), Goldfische und __ Shubunkin (die fressen alles) und __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und ein Sonnenbarsch (die interessieren sich nicht für Pflanzen).

LG Bebel


----------



## Mulmig (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Bebel,

was für ein wunderschöner Teich!!!
Anna - grün - vor - Neid....

Kann man die Fressgier der Fische nicht mit der schieren Menge an z.B. __ Hornkraut "übertrumpfen", daß sie mit Fressen nicht mehr nachkommen und die Pflanzen sich vermehren/ausbreiten können?
"naturfreund" z.B. hat mir 2 kg Hornkraut geschickt für meinen Kleinteich, das sich auch fein vermehrt. Oder Du setzt __ Wasserlinsen ein, die vielleicht bevorzugt werden und den Unterwasserpflanzen Entlastung schaffen.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## mcreal (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Tja,Pflanzen und Fische....
Ich mache mir auch schon so meine Gedanken.
Am WE sollen die ersten Fische in unseren Teich einziehen.Ich habe jetzt schon Angst um unsere (Unterwasser)Pflanzen.

Gibt es nicht irgendwie ne (ansehnliche) Möglichkeit die Pflanzen vor den Appetit der Fische zu "schützen"?
Ich krübel darüber schon die ganzen Tage nach,mir ist aber noch nichts so richtiges eingefallen.

Vor der letzten Pflanzenstufe,habe ich mir schon überlegt,ne (durchsichtige) Plexiglasplatte in den Kies zu drücken,damit die Fischis nicht direkt hinein schwimmen können.
Fragt sich nur,wie lange diese Plexiglasplatte "ansehnlich und sauber bleibt".

Aber dort stehen hauptsächlich __ Rohrkolben und Co.,die sind wahrscheinlich für die Fischis nicht so interessant und auch robust genug.
Für die __ Wasserpest und Co,sieht es da wahrscheinlich schlechter aus.


----------



## Bebel (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

@ Anna

2kg __ Hornkraut ist schon eine große Menge, da sollte auf jeden Fall was überleben. Das ist ja auch mein Gedanke - einfach soviele Pflanzen im kleinen Becken züchten, dass die Fische mit dem Fressen nicht so schnell gegen die Menge ankommen. Bisher halten sich die Pflanzen im Mini ganz gut, ich hoffe sie vermehren sich schnell. Das mit den __ Wasserlinsen ist keine schlechte Idee, den Gedanken hatte ich schon mal, hatte aber aus vorsicht nur sehr wenig Wasserlinsen eingesetzt - die waren natürlich ruck zuck weggefressen. Werde es mal mit mehr Wasserlinsen versuchen.

@ mcreal
Um die Uferbepflanzung, bzw. die Flachwasserpflanzen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die werden größtenteils ignoriert. Eine Plexiglasplatte wird auf Dauer sicher nicht klar bleiben und wenn die Fische nicht drüber kommen sollen, müsste sie ja aus dem Wasser ragen - das sieht auch nicht wirklich schön aus und würde dem Teich nichts nützen.


LG Bebel


----------



## Teicher (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

H'lo Bebel, im Bild nr.3 ganz rechts, stehen so hohe Pflanzen mit Gelbe "glocken" Blüten.  Wie heißen diese?  Ich habe vor 2 Jahre samen aus 'ne Kurpark gemopst und eingepflanzt.  Sind wunnerbar gekommen.  Nuuuur weiß ich net wie sa heißen.
Ob's dir auch so geht?  Ich finde immer wieder sachen im Garten die einfach angeflogen sind.  Nie weiß man's wie alles heißt.

Schön tag noch
Jimmy


----------



## Bebel (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

Hallo Jimmy

Das sind __ Nachtkerzen. So schön sind die Blüten nur von abends bis morgens, über Tag in der Sonne sehen die eher unscheinbar aus. Sind zweijährig und funktionieren scheinbar besonders gut in Sandboden.

   

LG Bebel


----------



## Teicher (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Fischteich?*

He Bebel, bei mir wachsen die eigendlich in a siemlich schwere boden.  D' ausname bestädigt der Regel.  Ich habe sie aus Samen gezogen.
Tach,
Jimmy


----------

